# Hunting and holsters



## Bobby Linton (Mar 18, 2018)

I'll start by saying I have probably wasted more money on holsters than any other accessory.  I almost never use them at the range.  When I concealed carry I always pocket carry with a pocket holster.  Saying that, what do you guys use to carry your large revolvers when you deer hunt?  I have been putting my Blackhawk in a fanny pack I use like a small backpack. I like the looks of the hunters choice chest rig($200).  I just have the sneaking suspicion I would probably never actually use it.  Do you guys find any utility with holsters from a deer stand?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 18, 2018)

I really like this one for my 45.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=898838&highlight=


----------



## Bobby Linton (Mar 18, 2018)

I like that! Are you wearing it as a gun belt, outside the belt loops?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 18, 2018)

Sometimes I do, other times I don`t. It works well either way.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 18, 2018)

I’ve used this one from Sportsman’s Guide.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Mar 18, 2018)

I really like that one.  Think you could climb in it?


----------



## frankwright (Mar 18, 2018)

https://www.gsholsters.com/chest-holsters.html

I have been wearing the GS Chest Holster with my Glock 10mm with Red Dot and TLR-1 light for the past few months while pig hunting and I really like it.

It is out of the way but easy to get to in a hurry and reasonably priced starting at $75.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Mar 19, 2018)

Hoss, does the one from sportmans guide have a belt loop of some sort?  Saw it online.  Half the price of guides choice and available in left hand.  Just didn't see where the lower end had an attachment.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 19, 2018)

Yeah, I think you could climb with it.  It doesn't have an attachment to the belt.  That is the one draw back that I've had with it.  I will figure out some way to attach it, just haven't come up with it yet.  Overall, it has meet my needs.

Hoss


----------



## Dub (Mar 19, 2018)

Thank me later.



https://www.simplyrugged.com



Best dang hunting holsters on the planet.


My Redhawk will either ride on the hip or on their Chesty Puller strap next deer season.


----------



## Bluemoose (Mar 19, 2018)

*Hunting Holster*

Pistol Packaging made me a Bandalaro style for my Super Blackhawk Hunter for $121. Had it in a week. Fits this


----------



## Darkhorse (Mar 19, 2018)

I had 2 of the basket weave made for me by Triple K Saddlery. I wanted thumb breaks and the option of wearing crossdraw. And lefthanded to boot. One is for my Super Blackhawk, the other for my Single Six. I don't care for a belt holster while hunting anymore. That hammer will mess up a wood stock real quick. Plus at my age the SBH is just to much weight on my hips and lower back.
The nylon shoulder holster I've had for over 10 years now and it's the one I carry now when hunting. It's ambidextrous, came with a belt clip, and can be worn under the arm or across the chest. Fits under a coat without being in the way. Hangs over the handlebars on my ATV. Just a lot more useful than a belt holster.
I think this came from Triple K also, but I've seen them around the web. And they won't break the bank either.


----------



## pdsniper (Mar 20, 2018)

here is the one I made for me and several others on this site the picture is a friend with one I made


----------



## Bobby Linton (Mar 20, 2018)

Pd, you do nice work.  That's sharp.  Thanks for the input everyone


----------



## Darkhorse (Mar 20, 2018)

I agree, that's a fine looking outfit PD. I especially like the position of the holster and gun butt. It's right where you can get your hand on it and out of the holster quick.


----------



## pdsniper (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks Guys I try to make stuff user friendly


----------



## Rabun (Apr 5, 2018)

Hoss said:


> I’ve used this one from Sportsman’s Guide.



got that same holster for my s redhawk.  i attached a tie to the base of the holster and attach to my belt so it stays in place.


----------



## Rabun (Apr 5, 2018)

pdsniper said:


> here is the one I made for me and several others on this site the picture is a friend with one I made



I sure do like that one too!  It looks like it would work really well if you're wearing a backpack.


----------



## pdsniper (Apr 9, 2018)

yea the guys in Alaska like them to carry a pistol when there fishing with waders on for bears you can adjust it up high enough where you can get to it


----------

